# [Essentials] TV Series



## HaniKazmi (Jul 10, 2011)

*Essentials: TV Series*​




Spoiler: Rules




Only vote for a series once



Only English language shows



You may vote for as many series as you want



Don't edit your posts, as I won't be rechecking them.



Try and list them in some sort of order (alphabetical or the same order as this post), it makes my job much easier



No -1ing



State if a series you're +1ing isn't already on the list



If the series has different versions, state exactly which one. (E.G, Don't just say Star Trek or The Office, clarify which one you mean.)



Only "Adult" cartoons, otherwise the thread will become too crowded.







Essentials[
_(more than 10 votes)_
12 Futarama
11 How I Met Your Mother





Recommended
_(between 5 and 10 votes)_


Spoiler



9 Simpsons, The
8 Dexter
8 Fringe
8 Scrubs
8 South Park
7 Chuck
7 Firefly
7 House MD
7 Mythbusters
6 Breaking Bad
6 Family Guy
6 Lost
5 30 Rock
5 Big Bang Theory, The
5 Heroes
5 IT Crowd, The [UK]
5 Walking Dead, The
5 Weeds






Noteworthy
_(between 1 and 5 votes)_


Spoiler



4 Doctor Who
4 That 70's Show
3 Arrested Development
3 Burn Notice
3 Community
3 Dead Like Me
3 Friends
3 Game of Thrones
3 King of the Hill
3 Modern Family
3 My Name is Earl
3 NCIS
3 Star Trek: The Next Generation
3 Supernatural
3 White Collar
2 Babylon 5
2 Castle
2 Criminal Minds
2 Desperate Housewives
2 Eureka
2 Event, The
2 Frasier
2 Glee
2 I Love Lucy
2 Inbetweeners, The
2 Luther
2 Mentalist, The
2 Not Going Out
2 Office, The [UK]
2 Office, The [US]
2 Parks and Recreation
2 Pawn Stars
2 Psych
2 Pushing Daisies
2 Regular Show
2 Seinfield
2 Smallville
2 Star Trek: The Original Series
2 Stargate SG1
2 Torchwood
2 True Blood
2 Two and a Half Men
2 X-Files, The






Other
_(One Vote)_


Spoiler



1	24
1	90210
1	American Dad
1	American Pickers
1	Angry Beavers
1	Battlestar Galactica: Caprica
1	Battlestar Galactica: Reboot
1	Benidorm
1	Big C, The
1	Black Books
1	Blackadder
1	Blue Moutain State
1	Bones
1	Breaking In
1	Broadwalk Empire
1	Buffy The Vampire Slayer
1	C.S.I: Las Vegas
1	Californication
1	Carnivale
1	Catterick
1	Covert Affairs
1	Curb Your Enthusiam
1	Da Ali G Show
1	Deadwood
1	Die Sendung mit der Maus
1	Dog Whisperer
1	Entourge
1	Everyone Loves Raymond
1	Falling Skies
1	Fastforward
1	Father Ted
1	Flight of the Concords
1	Franklin and Bash
1	Full House
1	Good Wife, The
1	HardCore Pawn
1	Haven
1	Human Target
1	Hung
1	iCarly
1	Idiot Abroad, An
1	It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia
1	Law and Order SVU
1	Leverage
1	M.A.S.H
1	Mad Dogs
1	Mad Men
1	Man vs Food
1	Man vs Wild
1	Miranda
1	Misfits
1	Mock of the Weel
1	Mongrels
1	Outnumbered
1	Outsourced
1	Oz
1	Party Down
1	Primeval 
1	Prison Break
1	QI
1	Reaper
1	Rome
1	Royal Pains
1	Sex and the City
1	Shield, The
1	Six Feet Under
1	Smell of Reeves and Mortimer, The
1	Sons of Anarchy
1	Sopranos, The
1	Spaced
1	Star Trek: Deep Space Nine
1	Star Trek: Enterprise
1	Star Trek: Voyager
1	Stargate Atlantis
1	Suits
1	Teen Wolf (2011)
1	Top Gear [UK]
1	Top Gear [US}
1	Top Shot
1	Tosh.0
1	Trailer Park Boys
1	Tudors, The
1	Ugly Americans
1	United States of Tara
1	Vic Reeve's Big Night Out
1	Wire, The
1	Wizards of Waverly Place
1	Xena: Warrior Princess
1	Young Ones, The



 Updated to here


----------



## cosmiccow (Jul 10, 2011)

Breaking Bad
Die Sendung mit der Maus

that's all.


----------



## luke_c (Jul 10, 2011)

Firefly
Luther
The IT Crowd
Not Going Out
Miranda
Doctor Who
Star Trek: TOS
Game of Thrones
Torchwood
Top Gear
Mad Dogs
Benidorm


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 10, 2011)

Human Target
Community
The Office
Mythbusters
How I Met Your Mother
Chuck


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jul 10, 2011)

Are you starting over? Cool! Lemme vote, then...

House MD
Chuck [Y U NO HAVE SEASON 6???]
Leverage

Those are prob the only 3 TV series that can get my eyes off my computer screen for an hour.


----------



## gifi4 (Jul 10, 2011)

Chuck
How I Met Your Mother
Primeval
Breaking In
Falling Skies
The Walking Dead
Teen Wolf   *
The Event
Two And A Half Men


*The 2011 adaption - Teen Wolf

I forgot to mention:
The Inbetweeners


Last I heard, you had to make another post rather than editing, so don't flame me for a double post!


----------



## Daizu (Jul 10, 2011)

Scrubs.

Nuff said. Nuff said.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jul 10, 2011)

Updated to this point.

Again, please include genre if a show is not already on the list. it makes my job easier.


----------



## personperson (Jul 10, 2011)

House
Castle
Firefly 
Fringe
Chuck
White Collar


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 11, 2011)

Spoiler



House
Bones
Criminal Minds
Outsourced
FRIENDS
M.A.S.H.
How I Met Your Mother
HEROES
Pushing Daisies
Family Guy
Futarama
South Park
American Dad
The Simpons
iCarly
Wizards of Waverly Place
Boardwalk Empire
Glee
Modern Family
The Sopranos
The Event
The Office (UK)
Weeds
30 Rock
The Big Bang Theory
Seinfeld
The Mentalist
Scrubs
Spongebob Squarepants
The Fairly Odd Parents
Phineas and Ferb
Curb Your Enthusiasm
Entourage
Desperate Housewives
Sex and the City
Fraiser



I'd be glad to cut it down if there's too many of them.


----------



## prowler (Jul 11, 2011)

Desperate Housewives [Comedy, drama, mystery]


----------



## Sanoblue (Jul 11, 2011)

fringe


----------



## syko5150 (Jul 11, 2011)

Futurama (Comedy)
I Love Lucy (Comedy)
King of the Hill (Comedy)


----------



## pistone (Jul 11, 2011)

fringe
how i met your mother
the big bang theory
mythbasters
man vs wild
the simpsons


----------



## Jax (Jul 11, 2011)

Firefly
Arrested Development
Game of Thrones
Lost
Futurama
Regular Show
Adventure Time
How I Met Your Mother
Seinfeld


----------



## dsrules4 (Jul 11, 2011)

here my list (not in any order)

Chuck
Lost 
Heroes
Stargate (As A Whole)
Top gear
Mock The Week 
Scrubs
The Walking Dead
Doctor Who
Family Guy


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jul 11, 2011)

My list:

Supernatural
Family Guy
Futurama
The Big Bang Theory
The Simpsons
Pawn Stars
American Pickers
Mythbusters
South Park
Everybody Loves Raymond


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jul 11, 2011)

Updated.

Again, please include genres. Its a lot of work for me to find all of them out.

dsrules: I'd rather not have catch alls like "stargate", so please specify exactly which ones.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 11, 2011)

The Shield
South Park
That 70's Show
How I Met Your Mother
Prison Break
Lost


----------



## qlum (Jul 15, 2011)

I am only going to add my real favorites not ones that I liked but only the ones I found superb.

*Breaking Bad*_(serial drama)(crime)(black comedy)_
*
Luther*_(Psychological crime drama)_

*The Wire*_(Drama)
_
*Fringe*_ (Science fiction)(Thriller)(Horror)(Drama)_
*
Sons of Anarchy*(Crime Drama)



Great Series but not superb or to little episodes to judge


Sherlock(2010): only 3 episodes thus far awesome 

The Walking Dead: also to little episodes

Dexter: great show than is going on for to long and getting less interesting every season still great though

Misfits: great series but not good enough to belong in my top.

Adventure Time: stupid a bit childish but quite funny.

Regular show: Lots of retro gaming shit in it and a great show

_copy/pasted the genres from wikipedia_


----------



## petspaps (Jul 15, 2011)

Dr Who - Sci Fi
Supernatural - Sci Fi Horror
Lost - Sci Fi Mystery
Weeds - Comedy drama
That 70s show - comedy drama
Futurama - comedy animated
How I met you mother - Comedy drama
Simpsons - animated comedy


----------



## Rayder (Jul 15, 2011)

Chuck
Eureka


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 15, 2011)

*Scrubs *






 (the best series eva!!!)
*Friends *(classic)
*How I Met Your Mother *(Enjoying it)
*South Park *(it's south park.) 
*The Simpsons *(classic)
*Dexter* (great concept)


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 15, 2011)

Suits
Royal Pains
Franklin and Bash
White Collar
Covert Affairs
How I Met Your Mother
Family Guy
House
NCIS
Law and Order SVU
That 70's Show
Regular Show


----------



## tenentenen (Jul 15, 2011)

Best Drama Ever
Six Feet Under(+25 please!)

Best Comedy Ever
Arrested Development(+25 please!)

+1
Fringe
Breaking Bad
30 Rock
Parks and Recreation
Dexter
Dead Like Me
Mad Men
Adventure Time
Pushing Daisies
United States of Tara
Hung
Party Down 
Psych

-1
Family Guy
Cleveland Show
The Office
How I Met Your Mother
2 and 1/2 Men


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 15, 2011)

tenentenen said:
			
		

> snip.


Why you -1 to, How i met your mother?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 15, 2011)

Firefly
Dead Like Me (comedy drama)
Weeds
The Big C (comedy drama)
Game of Thrones
How I Met Your Mother
My Name is Earl (comedy)
Top Gear (UK. The US version SUCKS!)
Top Shot (reality/competition)
Futurama
Walking Dead
NCIS (action comedy crime)


----------



## tenentenen (Jul 15, 2011)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> tenentenen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because compared to other currently airing comedies like 30 rock, Parks and Rec, and Community, It's just not very good.
And I don't like it.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 15, 2011)

tenentenen said:
			
		

> sinharvest24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Based on those 3 shows I can tell that's not his type of humor.  It is a sin, however, to -1 The Office (the US version, not the UK version)

/discussion

+1 Angry Beavers


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 15, 2011)

tenentenen said:
			
		

> sinharvest24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not lying when i say, i've never heard of those shows before. If you think that they're better than HIMYM then i see no reason why i shouldn't try them.


----------



## tenentenen (Jul 15, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> tenentenen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've watched it all the way through, and it just gets worse and worse, though i guess it's not always been bad, so remove that -1, but thats the same reason i did not put weeds up.

I watch so much TV, I know my shit. Hehe


----------



## machomuu (Jul 15, 2011)

tenentenen said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Though I wish TV weren't going to crap, it's hard to find a good new show nowadays.

I know it's off-topic, but I just wanted it said.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 15, 2011)

Whoops. Somehow I forgot to mention 
True Blood (drama horror)


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 15, 2011)

tenentenen said:
			
		

> sinharvest24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or in another words, 
everything on NBC is much better


----------



## qlum (Jul 15, 2011)

why am I the only one posting The Wire, its awesome


----------



## InuYasha (Jul 15, 2011)

Futurama
Ugly Americans
Big Bang Theory
Two And A Half Men
Burn Notice
MythBusters
Pawnstars
HardCore Pawn
NCIS(original,not L.A)
Tosh.O


----------



## MigueelDnd (Jul 15, 2011)

Criminal Minds
Futurama


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 16, 2011)

+1

90210 (teem drama)
The Addams Family (1960 original) (sitcom, black comedy)
The Adventures of Jimmy Neutron: Boy Genius (Science fiction, Adventure, Comedy)
Airwolf (Action, Espionage)
Aladdin (Disney animated series) (Action, Adventure, Fantasy, Comedy-drama)
Babylon 5 (Science fiction)
Beauty and the Beast (Drama, romance)
Ben 10 (all series) (Animated series, Science fiction, Action, Adventure, Humor)
Futurama (Science fiction, Animation, Comedy) *EDITED*
Full House (Family sitcom)
Power Rangers (all series) (Action, Adventure, Science, Fantasy)

EDIT:- Sorry for confused genre!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 16, 2011)

Futurama, a black comedy? What?


----------



## machomuu (Jul 16, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Futurama, a black comedy? What?


I second that "what?"


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 17, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed! Because I look at Wikipedia site say Black Comedy...


----------



## Walker D (Jul 17, 2011)

Jax said:
			
		

> Firefly
> Arrested Development
> ...
> ..
> .



I thought you would point the My Little Pony series too   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ( which is a well made cartoon actually hehe)


I vote for Dog Whisperer


----------



## thela_kid (Jul 17, 2011)

battlestar galactiga (new one) and first two seasons of 24


----------



## ninditsu (Jul 17, 2011)

+1 Family Guy 
+1 Futarama 
+1 Mythbusters 
+1 Scrubs Comedy 
+1 The Simpsons
+1 South Park
+1 30 Rock
+1 Glee
+1 I Love Lucy
+1 King of the Hill
+1 The Office (US)
+1 Parks and Recreation (Comedy on NBC)
-1 Everybody Loves Raymond - Is not funny. Don't flame please, fans of the show. I have my right.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jul 17, 2011)

I don't approve of this whole -1 business. It's a poll, there shouldn't be any subtracting - that's like saying one person's vote is irrelevant because you deem it to be. Just vote for the series you like - if it's good, others will vote for it.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 18, 2011)

+1 dexter
+1 fringe
+1 x-files
+1 supernatural
+1 reaper
+1 scrubs
+1 my name is earl
+1 the simpsons
+1 friends
+1 buffy


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 1, 2011)

_bump_

Burn Notice (Drama, Action)
30 Rock (Sitcom, Satire)
The Simpsons (Sitcom, Satire)


----------



## Gahars (Oct 3, 2011)

Let's get some love for...


Community
It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia
Babylon 5
Star Trek: The Next Generation
Dexter
Futurama

That's just off of the top of my head. I'll add more as/if they come to mind.


----------



## mameks (Oct 3, 2011)

How I Met Your Mother
C.S.I (Las Vegas)
The Mentalist

Not seen much stuff recently, but these are always good c:


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Oct 3, 2011)

- Fringe
- Dexter
- Battlestar Galactica
- The IT Crowd (UK Version, not USA/German ones)
- Scrubs
- Lost
- The Big Band Theory
- Heroes (Season 1-2)
- Oz
- Carnivale
- South Park
- Family Guy
- Futurama


----------



## alidsl (Oct 3, 2011)

-South Park
-The inbetweeners
-The IT crowd
-Da Ali G show
-Outnumbered
-Live at the Apollo (does this count?)
-Mongrels

British comedy is the best


----------



## Arras (Oct 3, 2011)

Mythbusters
Top Gear
QI (Comedy Quiz? Seriously, watch it.)
Phineas and Ferb


----------



## Flame (Oct 7, 2011)

Burn Notice
The Good Wife
Psych


----------



## wasim (Oct 7, 2011)

i don't watch much TV shows but i still got some  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Tom & Jerry 
looney tunes
dexter 
The Simpsons


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 7, 2011)

Hasn't been updated since July.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Oct 7, 2011)

I haven't abandoned this, I've just been very busy. I'll try to update by Sunday at the latest.


----------



## geminisama (Oct 8, 2011)

Dr. Who
Torchwood
Futurama
Dexter
The Tudors
Deadwood
Rome
House M.D.
Breaking Bad
Weeds
Californiacation
Adventure Time
Heroes
Smallville
Harvey Birdman Attorney at Law
Batman: The Animated Series
Justice League
Justice League Unlimited
Avengers; Earths Mightiest Heroes
Flight of the Conchords
The X-Files
Misfits
Aquateen Hunger Force
Sealab 2021
Firefly
Stargate SG1
Star Trek The Next Generation


----------



## Satangel (Oct 8, 2011)

True Blood + 1


----------



## The Viztard (Oct 8, 2011)

+1 House M.D.
+1 Modern Family


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 8, 2011)

Breaking Bad +1

I think my wife and I watched the first 3 seasons on Netflix over the course of 2 weeks.  The show is bananas.


----------



## DrCaptainHarlock (Nov 13, 2011)

I have no idea why nobody else has recommended this yet, but Trailer Park Boys is a fantastic comedy series.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 13, 2011)

The Office,
man vs food,
king of the hill,
flashforward,
blue mountain state,
the walking dead,
heroes,
south park,
that 70's show


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Nov 13, 2011)

Excuse me, but Fringe is also Sci-Fi. It doesn't have anything to do with space, per se, but it gets very much into the futuristic technology that is often seen in Sci-Fi.

Also, +1 to Xena: Warrior Princess. It's not yet up on the board and I would very much care to see it on there.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 13, 2011)

The Walking Dead should be ranked #1 on that list. The first season was good. The second season is spectacular, easily the best drama I've ever laid eyes on. It definitely takes the "zombie" genre and transforms it into something never seen before. Just like Night of the Living Dead brought it about, Shaun of the Dead added comedy to it, The Walking Dead adds drama as a legitimate addition to zombie flicks. Great characters, great cliffhangers, great gore (this really stretches what you can get away with on television), just everything is top notch.

Also, I think there should be some limiting of the list. "TV series" can range from Gunsmoke to Naruto if you're broad enough. Personally I'm thinking like late night television. We have a thread for anime (several threads), I think we could easily expand that to anime and cartoons (since they're both essentially animation, just with different target audiences) or make a separate section. Also, we should probably limit it to American television. No offense to our foreign friends, but American television is usually what all the hubbub is about and there's thousands of different shows from out of country. I'd also say we should put something to symbolize if the show is still running or if it ended.

Anyone, my other +1's. I'll symbolize if it's not running by a [X]

- The Walking Dead
- Star Trek: TOS [X]
- Star Trek: TNG [X]
- Star Trek: Voyager [X]
- Star Trek: DS9 [X]
- Star Trek: Enterprise (minus the terrible cliffhanger it's not a bad Star Trek) [X]
- Breaking Bad (never got caught up but got about halfway into season two and it was great)
- Dexter
- Spaced [X]
- Battlestar Galactica (reboot, not the original) [X]
- Scrubs [X]
- Community

Other than that, I'm gonna try and start getting into Hell on Wheels. I saw it but I was still a bit out of it from the surgery plus most pilots are rather dull honestly. AMC shows are usually a decent, 6 episode pilot season, then the second season explodes into a realm of complete awesomeness.  The Walking Dead is doing this, Breaking Bad did this, etc.


----------



## prowler (Nov 13, 2011)

+1 30 Rock and Modern Family


----------



## Depravo (Nov 13, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Also, we should probably limit it to American television. No offense to our foreign friends, but American television is usually what all the hubbub is about and there's thousands of different shows from out of country.


I don't agree. With TV shows so easily obtainable on the internet country of origin is no longer an issue. I personally never base my viewing choices on where the show was made. However, when certain shows have different versions (ie The Office) it should be pointed out which version is being recommended. If there is to be any segregation then surely genre would make more sense? (Essential sci-fi shows, Essential comedy shows etc).

Anyway...

+1 Smallville [X]
+1 Stargate SG1 [X]
+1 Stargate Atlantis [X]
+1 Eureka
+1 An Idiot Abroad
+1 Haven
+1 Lost [X]
+1 Black Books [X]
+1 Father Ted [X]
+1 The Young Ones [X]
+1 Vic Reeves Big Night Out [X]
+1 The Smell of Reeves and Mortimer [X]
+1 Catterick [X]
+1 Blackadder (Series 2-4) [X]
+1 The IT Crowd (UK version)
+1 My Name Is Earl
+1 Frasier  [X]
+1 Not Going Out

It would be nice if the OP updated the first post before the thread ends up like the last one.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 13, 2011)

Depravo said:


> I don't agree. With TV shows so easily obtainable on the internet country of origin is no longer an issue. I personally never base my viewing choices on where the show was made. However, when certain shows have different versions (ie The Office) it should be pointed out which version is being recommended. If there is to be any segregation then surely genre would make more sense? (Essential sci-fi shows, Essential comedy shows etc).



Lol, just realized I broke my own rule with Spaced. So nevermind that.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 13, 2011)

+1 for...

Arrested Development
Mythbusters (How could I have forgotten?)


----------



## HaniKazmi (Nov 14, 2011)

I finally got around to updating this   Blame school and games.
I've updated the rules, so please give them a read.
Time to tackle the anime thread next.


----------



## DarkStriker (Nov 14, 2011)

Heroes
Game of Thrones
The Fresh Prince of Bel'Air


----------



## Darksage098 (Nov 14, 2011)

Doctor Who
Family Guy
Heroes
House MD
The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air


----------



## Flame (Nov 28, 2011)

Community


----------

